# Looking for a job in Australia



## Aishashk (May 4, 2021)

I hd received my permanent residency fr australia in 2001 and had lived in Sydney for 4 months, but I cudnt continued to live there due to some personal reason becoz which my PR is expired. 

I have recently read I can come back to aus provided I have some close ties which cud be a job and apply for a PR again. Hence I request if somebody can offer me a job. Once I hv a job, i can tell aus gov see now I hv a job, pls activate my PR


----------



## Dilan77 (Jul 15, 2021)

*How to find a job in Australia*

Research your market. Some roles and skills are in high demand in *Australia*, and others less so. ...
Sort out your visa. ...
Speak the lingo and learn about the culture. ...
Tailor your resume and cover letter. ...
Know your technology. ...
Be prepared to take a step back. ...
Understand how to apply.


----------

